# Blank Mind



## Ningen (Apr 16, 2015)

Well, the user ImCharlieGordon on netdoctor (Topic: http://forums.netdoctor.co.uk/discussion/80292/blank-mind-devastating-cognitive-lethargy/p1) has made a few videos describing his experience with the blank mind. I don't think he wants too much traffic on his video(s) based on what he says in the first one, but since many here can relate to what he experiences I thought I would share.


----------



## themindless (May 16, 2016)

Hey, I actually made those videos, and I do want traffic so feel free to share them


----------



## Ningen (Apr 16, 2015)

themindless said:


> Hey, I actually made those videos, and I do want traffic so feel free to share them


Hi! I'm internet234, and I'm glad you made the videos!


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Ningen, is this how your blank mind feels?


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

I told my friend once that I have a completely blank mind. He asked how it is I'm able to talk without thoughts. I didn't know what to say to explain it to him. But then later it dawned on me that it's like when people "lose their train of thought", and are able to say "I just lost my train of thought". Except it's like that for us ALL THE TIME.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Great videos!

I can 100% relate to having the blank mind 24/7 and have for 9 years. I also had to leave college because I am unable to function. I can relate to everything you said. Been to all the doctors also, tried tons of meds, etc. Also live with my family, don't go out hardly ever, and spend most days alone in my room by myself. It really strips a person of everything and leaves one unable to function. I can't work either.

How long have you been experiencing this for and how did it start for you?

Feel free to hit me up if you have any questions or want to talk with someone who relates.

I agree with ThoughtOnFire. My experience is like losing my train of thought 24/7.


----------



## Ningen (Apr 16, 2015)

mezona said:


> Ningen, is this how your blank mind feels?


Yes, pretty much as he describes.


----------



## gasspanicc (Mar 21, 2012)

thinking is overrated just your intuition.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Guys with blank mind, do you sleep ok? Do you wake up refreshed? Can you take naps?


----------



## dutas (Apr 24, 2016)

Mezona sleep is alright not much different than before but I Can not take naps if my life depended on it. Dreams are more vivid too


----------



## dutas (Apr 24, 2016)

Not sure how to edit comments but I don't have blank mind but my thoughts are very dulled and I can somewhat relate to the vids so I'm not the best person to ask


----------



## Ianar (Oct 31, 2015)

mezona said:


> Guys with blank mind, do you sleep ok? Do you wake up refreshed? Can you take naps?


I have a semi-blank mind (hear internal voice but other thoughts are dulled/suppressed). My sleep quality is poor, non-refreshing, and am unable to take naps.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

mezona said:


> Guys with blank mind, do you sleep ok? Do you wake up refreshed? Can you take naps?


I sleep a lot. About 12 hours per night and take naps. But I never wake up feeling refreshed. In fact after 12 hours of sleep I wake up feeling exhausted.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

For those with Blank Mind, we can't think anymore than "normal" people can't stop thinking.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

But guys, do you feel disoriented? Not really "awake"? This feels worse than just DP. I feel lost.


----------



## Ianar (Oct 31, 2015)

mezona said:


> But guys, do you feel disoriented? Not really "awake"? This feels worse than just DP. I feel lost.


Not so much disorientated but definitely not fully awake. Feels like I want to do a big yawn constantly to wake myself up, but not in a sleepy way.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Can you guys concentrate on anything? I have hard times doing simple stuff... Even small things... My concentration is almost non-existant...


----------



## hopefuluk2 (Aug 20, 2015)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Great videos!
> 
> I can 100% relate to having the blank mind 24/7 and have for 9 years. I also had to leave college because I am unable to function. I can relate to everything you said. Been to all the doctors also, tried tons of meds, etc. Also live with my family, don't go out hardly ever, and spend most days alone in my room by myself. It really strips a person of everything and leaves one unable to function. I can't work either.
> 
> ...


What caused yours?


----------



## themindless (May 16, 2016)

What really interests me is what is causing this "blank mind" syndrome. It seems like this can affect people at different times in their life and for different reasons. If we can try to nail down what factors are shared between cases and detail what lead up to it, maybe we can get some answers...


----------

